# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال خیلی ها

## a99a78

سلام
تفاوت هزینه آزاد و آزاد خودگردان چقدره؟ و رتبه شون چقدر فرق داره؟ محلشون یک جا هست؟ 
مازاد چیه؟ هزینش چه فرقی با پردیس داره؟

----------


## Frozen

*بعضی دانشگاها پردیس ندارن و بجاش مازاد دارن

بهتره با یه مشاور راجبه این قضیه و تفاوتا حرف بزنی ک بهتر راهنماییت کنه*

----------


## Bahar1377

شنیدم آزاد خودگردان حدود ۱٫۵ تا ۲ برابر از آزاد عادی بیشتره.
و اینکه هزینه پردیس و مازاد بستگی به نوع رشته  و دانشگاه داره.

----------

